# Can't load my website from inside the network

## FcukThisGame

I'm not sure if this is a DNS issue, an apache issue, or an iptables issue. 

I own a domain which points to my gentoo box at home (which also functions as my router). Externally it loads fine, internally it won't load. I have to point to my internal IP address to get the page to load.

TL;DR my domain works from the outside but not the inside. 

I can post whatever configs are deemed relevant. Just tell me which! 

Thanks!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Try adding the pair IP number - domain to an internal LAN box hosts file:

```
echo "<LAN side IP number of your web server>  <domain.tld>  <host.domain.tld>" >> /etc/hosts
```

For example, if i would like to host google.com in my 192.168.0.15 box:

```
echo "192.168.0.15    google.com    www.google.com"
```

If it works, the you have a lack of DNS resolution for your internal network, if it don't tell us more.

Cheer!

----------

## FcukThisGame

 *Quote:*   

> <host.domain.tld>

 

I don't have it set up as www.domain.tld.  Does apache set up the www subdomain by default?

EDIT: it seems like it does.

I'll have to check it when I get home from work. My laptop with remote access must have shut down  :Sad: 

----------

## cach0rr0

is it that you can't connect to apache at all, or that you end up with some default landing page? 

If you can't connect, suspect you need to something like:

```

iptables -I FORWARD -s 192.168.1.80 -j ACCEPT

iptables -I FORWARD -d 192.168.1.80 -j ACCEPT

```

where 192.168.1.80 is the IP of your web server. 

Also had to:

```

echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

```

I have to do this on the host for my KVM guests (of which .80 is one) - for a while I just gave the damn things public IP's, finally set up 1:1 NAT the other day so my PS3 could talk to the servers ^_^

----------

